# buying a tv



## debbiemaddern

hi, please could anyone advise me of a good place in tokyo to buy a tv, surround sound, playstation where they would come and install it for me, thanks debbie:clap2:


----------



## larabell

All of the major discounters (Yamada, Yodobashi, Bic) should be able to install appliances on delivery. When I bought my plasma TV from Bic Camera, they delivered it and set it up.


----------



## debbiemaddern

*tv*



debbiemaddern said:


> hi, please could anyone advise me of a good place in tokyo to buy a tv, surround sound, playstation where they would come and install it for me, thanks debbie:clap2:


thanks


----------

